# Back to WW I go!



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2017)

I made the decision yesterday to re-join weight watchers, I stopped going in May this year.
Before I was diagnosed I lost 7 stone following the plan. Unfortunately some of that has crept back on with all the changes in medications and trying to get my diabetes sorted (I don't do as low carb as some of you do as I know I cant stick to it). Now that my diabetes is better (still high in the mornings, but fine during the day) its time to get my butt in gear and get back to my pre diagnosis weight.
I know its going to be a bit more difficult this time round but I'm determined to get there. My first meeting back at my old group will be next Tuesday evening.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Good for you Stitch and good luck!  x


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks Kaylz. x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck Stitch! With your determination I'm sure you will succeed!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 29, 2017)

Well done Stitch.  A good way to start the year.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks all. I've done it before and I'll do it again.

Before weight loss
 

After losing 7 stone
 

Where I am today


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 29, 2017)

Saw the title and thought you were off to do some sort of World War I re-enactment.  

Best of luck with it Stitch!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck Stitch.


----------



## stephknits (Dec 29, 2017)

Good for you, great to see the photos, am looking forward to seeing the new target weight one later in the year


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2017)

stephknits said:


> Good for you, great to see the photos, am looking forward to seeing the new target weight one later in the year


Its the old photos that keep me going Steph.


----------



## weecee (Dec 29, 2017)

Brilliant inspirational pics for yourself. YOU GO GIRL! !!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I made the decision yesterday to re-join weight watchers, I stopped going in May this year.
> Before I was diagnosed I lost 7 stone following the plan. Unfortunately some of that has crept back on with all the changes in medications and trying to get my diabetes sorted (I don't do as low carb as some of you do as I know I cant stick to it). Now that my diabetes is better (still high in the mornings, but fine during the day) its time to get my butt in gear and get back to my pre diagnosis weight.
> I know its going to be a bit more difficult this time round but I'm determined to get there. My first meeting back at my old group will be next Tuesday evening.


Good Luck Stitch


----------



## Amigo (Dec 30, 2017)

You can do it Stitch. Good luck to you girl!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 2, 2018)

Well that could have been a lot worse than it was. I last went to my WW meeting last march and since then I've gained 1 and half pounds. Now to get back to my pre diabetes weight.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 9, 2018)

About to head off for my first weigh in since rejoining. Not expecting a huge loss but anything will do for me.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> About to head off for my first weigh in since rejoining. Not expecting a huge loss but anything will do for me.



Every lb is worth it Stitch. Good luck!


----------



## stephknits (Jan 9, 2018)

Good luck, here's hoping you're a loser


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm a loser! Woohoo! 2lb off.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 17, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm a loser! Woohoo! 2lb off.


Well done Stitch. We know we can rely on you


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Just caught this thread @Stitch147 was confused by WW lol
Good luck with the programme 
Keep us all updated please


----------



## weecee (Apr 21, 2018)

Hope you are keeping well on track Stitch.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Saw the title and thought you were off to do some sort of World War I re-enactment.
> 
> Best of luck with it Stitch!


So did I
WL


----------

